# To convert a dual OS tablet into a single OS Android Tablet only



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2016)

My Datamini TWG10 dual OS tablet has Windows10 and Android 5.1 (lolipop) installed.
I want to use the tablet's full space of 32GB as Android5.1 tablet only.
How do I erase the Windows partition and others,BUT KEEPING THE ANDROID partition intact and amalgamate the free space?
This is a UEFI BIOS System.

How to modiy/rectify the bootloader?

Please guide me.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 24, 2016)

Gparted on windows to see how its partitioned?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2016)

Is it an x86 device? In that case I think installation should be as trivial as booting using a live USB and installing. I am sure that Android is available as a separate install as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you'll end up bricking the tablet if you mess up with the wrong partitions. Have you checked the manual to see if it is possible to do in the first place?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2016)

The Tablet ,Datamini TWG10  is an Intel chipset based Tablet functioning on Atom Z3735 CPU.
It has 2GB DDR3 RAM.
ROM(Internal FLASH based storage) is a meagre 32GB only.

So, @Desmond David it is indeed a x86 based chipset device.

As for [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] the partitions are numerous,since it houses within an UEFI BIOS based partition.
Now the important aspect as pointed out by Saiyan,that if I delete all the partitions including windows and keep only the linux based(Android-5.1) partitions,shall I be able to boot onto android only.
Since bootloader will also be destroyed,so how do I boot it onto Android????


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2016)

You don't have to delete the EFI partition. Doing so might render your device unbootable.

But I think you can remove the rest of the partitions and recreate them. However, take care because this might brick your device.

First check if you are able to boot via any live USB. If you can then you "should" be able to use a partition manager.

Disclaimer: Modify partitions at your own risk.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a risky suggestion.
Test Remix OS - The Future of Android PC is now on Android Marshmallo from a pendrive and if it works, flash it after removing all other partitions.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, go through this xda thread:
Review of Datamini TWG10 2-in-1 Tablet+Win 1&hellip; | Windows 10 Development and Hackin


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks Desmond and Saiyan for the suggestions(RISKY though)...
Of course THAT WILL BE MY DECISION so no harm for others.

I am interested with the Remix OS .
In that case do I need to delete all the partitions inside the tablet???


----------



## Theodre (Nov 26, 2016)

> I am interested with the Remix OS .
> In that case, do I need to delete all the partitions inside the tablet???



Yes. If you are planning to install the Remix OS 5.1, you have to delete the currently present partitions from the Tablet and Install the new one.
It is really risky and be careful when messing with the bootloader of the tablet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2016)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Yes. If you are planning to install the Remix OS 5.1, you have to delete the currently present partitions from the Tablet and Install the new one.
> It is really risky and be careful when messing with the bootloader of the tablet.



Which *partitions* I need to delete?
Can you throw some light on it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Which *partitions* I need to delete?
> Can you throw some light on it?



Did you even read the tutorial given in xda link?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Did you even read the tutorial given in xda link?


I started to read,but the page is disappearing with a snippet saying Help a child.
What does that mean????????????????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> I started to read,but the page is disappearing with a snippet saying Help a child.
> What does that mean????????????????



Something is wrong in your browser then. Use adblock/ublock origin to block ads.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Something is wrong in your browser then. Use adblock/ublock origin to block ads.


Thanks,Saiyan for pointing me out the issue.The AdBlock+ plugin was disabled in my chrome browser.After I enabled it ,everything regarding the webpage seems to be all right.

I had downloaded the android-6(32-bit) iso and successfully burned it onto a pendrive.
Still I was unable(a total failure) to install the android 6 onto the deleted partition of my tablet.

THANK GOD WINDOWS 10 PARTITION WAS SAFE ALONG WITH EFI AND GPT,MBR PARTITIONS.
Since I had carefully deleted the android partitions as given on by the xda-forum links,so Windows 10 didn't got a scratch. I HAD ALSO CONVERTED THE ANDROID PARTITIONS THOSE OF WHICH I HAD DELETED INTO "NTFS" PARTITIONS,thus reclaiming valuable SSD disk space for Windows 10.

Now this Datamini TWG10 Tablet of mine has become a Windows 10 Tablet PC only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it possible to install Remix-OS in any ARM based device ,such as an Android Tablet???
Specifically for *Mediatek MTK6592 *chipset/proccy.
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] or [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION],you experts,could you throw some light on this aspect?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't see why not since Remix OS has support for ARM. However, first consult XDA regarding support for your device.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 28, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I don't see why not since Remix OS has support for ARM. However, first consult XDA regarding support for your device.


Already contacted a few days ago.
No reply from them till now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 24, 2017)

Regarding Datamini TWG10 tablet, Sorry to state you all my, Friends, that eventually I HAD BRICKED THE TABLET!!!!
MONEY wasted due to my Foolishness and Impatience.


----------

